

RadiumOne’s Board Is Now Deciding Whether to Dump the CEO - coloneltcb
http://recode.net/2014/04/26/radiumones-all-male-board-is-now-deciding-whether-to-dump-the-ceo-over-domestic-violence-conviction/

======
swang
Am I in bizzaro world? Are we really trying to excuse this guy via the excuse
of separating personal life and his responsibility as a CEO? This is a guy who
has physically harmed someone else. And there are people who question whether
or not the board should let him go?

This is not even a case of "allegedly". This is clear cut and the only reason
he got away with it was because the judge threw out the tape. It seemed the
cops were afraid he'd erase the tape so they seized it on that assumption.

Regardless he still plead guilty. As an employee would you really want to work
for him? What about as a potential hire? This guy is toxic and should be
thrown out

------
weixiyen
So is the consensus that this guy actually committed all counts of the
allegations or is this article just really biased.

~~~
eridius
Good question. I haven't done any reading on this myself, I only know what my
wife has been telling me, but my impression is that the video tape does exist
and does show exactly what it's alleged to show, the only problem is it was
thrown out (on a 4th amendment violation). Without the video tape, they
couldn't get the felony convictions. But assuming the tape shows what is
claimed, he seems pretty guilty.

~~~
danielrhodes
He plead guilty to the charges.

~~~
mcphage
He pled guilty to the two misdemeanor charges; the 43 felony charges he pled
not guilty to. The document is embedded there in the link.

------
anonymousab
>all-male board

Sorry, why is this constantly re-iterated?

Does them being men mean they'll be less likely to want to can a (supposedly)
abusive monster/someone whose position as CEO would bring them to popular
ruin?

Edit: Spacing.

~~~
octonion
Yes, it probably does.

~~~
loceng
How deep did you go to pull that out of your ass?

~~~
octonion
How long have you been a member of RadiumOne's board of directors?

~~~
loceng
The question wasn't whether it was because they were on the board of directors
for RadioOne, it was if it was because they were men.

------
kochb
> Should a board remove a CEO who is convicted of domestic violence and
> battery? The answer seems obvious: Yes.

Aggressive violence is worthy of punishment, but a question that seems
persistent recently is whether a person's personal failings should be met with
professional consequences. If so, it should also be considered to which
positions and for what period of time those consequences should be applied.

Either way, the answer to that question hardly seems obvious.

~~~
randomfool
Domestic battery w/ 117 blows over 30 minutes, covering her mouth and
threatening to kill her. I would have an extremely hard time working with
someone who recently did that and especially does not appear overly repentant
& rehabilitated (see deleted twitter comments).

The board should have removed him as soon as substantial allegations arose-
this is not conducive to a respectful workplace.

------
venomsnake
I find the recent trend about total inability to separate a persons' personal
life from his professional disturbing. So for me the answer to the question
should he be removed from his position is far from obvious yes.

If you feel mad about him getting away easy, ask for better training of cops
to respect a person rights (a fourth amendment violation is far from
technicality), suspension of the plea deals for DA or fix the system. By
imposing your own extrajudical punishments you are undermining the court
system as a whole.

They payment for a person's crime should end with the sentence. Even for a
despicable deed like that.

~~~
lmg643
There is a clear line drawn around criminal behavior and employment. It's
considered disqualifying for most jobs to be convicted of a crime - and if he
is convicted, he should be removed.

Should a CEO should be held to a lower standard than a janitor? Please. It's
not enough for the average pay of the guy on top to be many multiples of the
average, we now allow him to beat the sh*t out of people as well?

The Eich situation was quite different. His political donation was a feeble
expression of his right of free speech. No laws broken. He just dared to be
out of step with elite opinion.

Perhaps pg said it best:

"What scares me is that there are moral fashions too. They're just as
arbitrary, and just as invisible to most people. But they're much more
dangerous. [...] Violating moral fashions can get you fired, ostracized,
imprisoned, or even killed."

[http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html)

~~~
kjs3
> It's considered disqualifying for most jobs to be convicted of a crime

This is not even remotely true.

